# Travis Kalanick Is Exiting His Uber Holdings Quickly



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/travis-kalanick-getting-uber-holdings-125442978.html
The Uber Technologies Inc. co-founder unloaded $350 million more of stock this month, *bringing his proceeds to more than $2.1 billion* since a share lockup ended Nov. 6.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/travis-kalanick-getting-uber-holdings-125442978.html
> The Uber Technologies Inc. co-founder unloaded $350 million more of stock this month, bringing his proceeds to more than $2.1 billion since a share lockup ended Nov. 6.


TRAVIS KNEW !

HE PUT THE LIPSTICK ON THE PIG.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> TRAVIS KNEW !
> 
> HE PUT THE LIPSTICK ON THE PIG.


*SNORT!* &#128022;


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

He's not dummy, he didn't steal all the money from pax and drivers to just wait for it to become worthless before he cashes in.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

I think hes just dumping because he has so much stock and wants the quick 350 million. this doesnt mean the stock is going to tank......uber does have millions of dedicated customers the stock could go up with so many millions who have the uber app, they should find a way to succeed


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

And if they don't succeed, oh well. It's a hot pile of  with no real direction anyway.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It's called cutting your losses


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> I think hes just dumping because he has so much stock and wants the quick 350 million. this doesnt mean the stock is going to tank......uber does have millions of dedicated customers the stock could go up with so many millions who have the uber app, they should find a way to succeed


Uber's tremendous market value of about $50 Billion isn't a reflection of its current earnings and revenues, but its future prospects to grow that revenue. Unless the company grows, and grows rapidly, the long term holders of the stock will take a bath.

Its a really risky proposition.

The biggest problem is that there is nothing to attach customers to the app. If you come off a plane and need a ride, Uber gives you no reason to spend even 5 cents more than you would with a Lyft. Its just whoever is cheaper.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber's tremendous market value of about $50 Billion isn't a reflection of its current earnings and revenues, but its future prospects to grow that revenue. Unless the company grows, and grows rapidly, the long term holders of the stock will take a bath.
> 
> Its a really risky proposition.
> 
> The biggest problem is that there is nothing to attach customers to the app. If you come off a plane and need a ride, Uber gives you no reason to spend even 5 cents more than you would with a Lyft. Its just whoever is cheaper.


you forgetting one thing....uber is about 7 times as large as lyft...therefore one can assume you will have uber drivers more readily available then lyft.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Why shouldn’t he do that ? I would do the same identical moves.👍


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

If he could help it tank by Friday when my puts expire that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> you forgetting one thing....uber is about 7 times as large as lyft...therefore one can assume you will have uber drivers more readily available then lyft.


As far as the value and current size of the company, you're right. However, here in Pittsburgh, a lot of drivers are dual-branded,turning both apps on. I think that's the way it is in a lot of locations.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/travis-kalanick-getting-uber-holdings-125442978.html
> The Uber Technologies Inc. co-founder unloaded $350 million more of stock this month, *bringing his proceeds to more than $2.1 billion* since a share lockup ended Nov. 6.


Love it!

Uber Rocks!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> However, here in Pittsburgh, a lot of drivers are dual-branded,turning both apps on. I think that's the way it is in a lot of locations.


In my market, a vast majority of drivers run both platforms. You're really limiting your options if you don't.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> If he could help it tank by Friday when my puts expire that would be greatly appreciated. :smiles:


You're puts are expiring? Yup, it'll tank by Friday. Not.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're puts are expiring? Yup, it'll tank by Friday. Not.


Drivers playing the market &#129318;‍♂....Like the homeless shopping Mortgage Rates.
Was that mean? &#129315;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Drivers playing the market &#129318;‍♂....Like the homeless shopping Mortgage Rates.
> Was that mean? &#129315;


Such a jerk &#128514;


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Travis knows he created a legal Ponzi scheme that only became worse when the IPO was allowed to go public without a road to profitability. He should end up in jail. At least Karma got his mother.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Travis is winning.

No question.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> The Uber Technologies Inc. co-founder unloaded $350 million more of stock this month, *bringing his proceeds to more than $2.1 billion* since a share lockup ended Nov. 6.


There is nothing whatsoever that may be deemed strange in these transactions. Mr Kalanick is simply liquidating 'assets' to provide Christmas bonuses for his highly appreciated drivers.

.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/travis-kalanick-getting-uber-holdings-125442978.html
> The Uber Technologies Inc. co-founder unloaded $350 million more of stock this month, *bringing his proceeds to more than $2.1 billion* since a share lockup ended Nov. 6.
























TK to everybody else with sinking value Uber shares: 
I'm sexy and I *KNOW* it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> There is nothing whatsoever that may be deemed strange in these transactions. Mr Kalanick is simply liquidating 'assets' to provide Christmas bonuses for his highly appreciated drivers.
> 
> .


Strongly agree.



Lee239 said:


> Travis knows he created a legal Ponzi scheme that only became worse when the IPO was allowed to go public without a road to profitability. He should end up in jail. At least Karma got his mother.


Travis Rocks! &#128077;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Travis Kalanick, the smartest guy in the room


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Travis isn't just a pretty face. Is he Oriental?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Travis knows he created a legal Ponzi scheme that only became worse when the IPO was allowed to go public without a road to profitability. He should end up in jail. At least Karma got his mother.


Only a foul cretin brings someone's mother into it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Travis isn't just a pretty face. Is he Oriental?
> View attachment 390270


This had me laughing so hard &#129315;. Simple but effective.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Dec 18, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly agree.
> 
> 
> Travis Rocks! &#128077;


Yes he does Rock!

Many, in these forums, don't think so, because they do not, appreciate success and class!

Don't hate us just because you ain't us!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Why do drivers care what he does? Hes a ******bag..good riddence


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Why do drivers care what he does? Hes a @@@@@@bag..good riddence


Right. It's a waste of time to be jealous.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Right. It's a waste of time to be jealous.


Its certainly a waste of energy that could otherwise be directed to exiting this pile of crap


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Travis Is he Oriental?.....


.........No, just a Billionaire


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Travis isn't just a pretty face. Is he Oriental?
> View attachment 390270


Now now. That's just racist of you. :roflmao:


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> TRAVIS KNEW !
> 
> I was actually hoping that pig would go bankrupt as well but didn't happen


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> .........No, just a Billionaire


Oooh no. He's an _accidental _billionaire. Completely unlike that WeWork #Rekt Village Idiot CEO. And just like Fakebook Marky Z. and the that [email protected] CEO chap Jack Jack. Just lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time to cash in on the house of cards that he built. And by default of that ---just like @Cold Fusion pointed out--makes him THE smartest guy in the room...:roflmao:



5☆OG said:


> Why do drivers care what he does? Hes a @@@@@@bag..good riddence


Oh dear. Then you're probably going to get a bad case of gastric indigestion over this latest bit of tomf*ckery. This isn't the last of him thanks to global investor sheeple who have more money than common sense......

http://observer.com/2019/11/cloudkitchens-travis-kalanick-virtual-kitchens-startup/
The Saudis. The same Saudis who invested billions in #Rekt WeWorks, that real estate company that claimed it was an IT company to attract VC investment. Just like Uber is a taxi company that still insists it's an IT company to date....ah well.

Anyhow, try not to take TK's global mind f*ck of everyone unfortunate enough to have ever used the Uber app so seriously. It's really bad for both your psychological and physical health IMO. That being said, one of the hardest industries to be successful in is the restaurant business. So it will be interesting to see just how much of his newly earned billions he'll be pissing away in the future over his new Betty Crocker virtual kitchen startup. :laugh:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> Oooh no. He's an _accidental _billionaire. Completely unlike that WeWork #Rekt Village Idiot CEO. And just like Fakebook Marky Z. and the that [email protected] CEO chap Jack Jack. Just lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time to cash in on the house of cards that he built. And by default of that ---just like @Cold Fusion pointed out--makes him THE smartest guy in the room...:roflmao:
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Then you're probably going to get a bad case of gastric indigestion over this latest bit of tomf*ckery. This isn't the last of him thanks to global investor sheeple who have more money than common sense......
> ...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> Why do drivers care what he does? Hes a @@@@@@bag..good riddence


Uber is a company with a huge value, but really doesn't have a clear path to making the money it has to , to show its worth it.

Divisions like Uber Eats have huge competition, not just the ride sharing sector. And now the visionary who started the business is gone.

It was never "just about" replacing the taxi business. That is just the first step. Just like books were the first step for Amazon. All the cab rides in the world couldn't justify Uber's valuation.

I'd say it make Uber's future murkier, not that it was that clear to start with.If I had to guess, the app will be sold not too far down the line and someone else will own the "Uber" name and racket.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber is a company with a huge value, but really doesn't have a clear path to making the money it has to , to show its worth it.
> 
> Divisions like Uber Eats have huge competition, not just the ride sharing sector. And now the visionary who started the business is gone.
> 
> ...


Personally, do not own the stock and no plans to acquire any shares. However, if I had to bet, my money's on Uber. &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#127864;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber is a company with a huge value, but really doesn't have a clear path to making the money it has to , to show its worth it.
> 
> Divisions like Uber Eats have huge competition, not just the ride sharing sector. And now the visionary who started the business is gone.
> 
> ...


Is that an answer to my question or are you so unhinged you cant focus on the question?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Why am I confusing his name with Colin Kaepernick🤔


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> And now the *visionary* who started the business is gone.


[citation needed]


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

His plan all along was to bait drivers with high pay when the company was brand new, and then over flood it with drivers and once that happens he cashes it all out to be a billionaire. Ingenious


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> TRAVIS KNEW !
> 
> HE PUT THE LIPSTICK ON THE PIG.


Travis is the PIG !!!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> I think hes just dumping because he has so much stock and wants the quick 350 million. this doesnt mean the stock is going to tank......uber does have millions of dedicated customers the stock could go up with so many millions who have the uber app, they should find a way to succeed


He's dumping because he feels holding his money there is not safe. What does that tell you about what he thinks about uber?


----------

